# Tank Mates for a Red-Tail Shark



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

How old is the shark? Mine didnt do well at all in my 55 and was a bully


----------



## Harrison (Aug 12, 2013)

TankYouVeryMuch said:


> How old is the shark? Mine didnt do well at all in my 55 and was a bully


I bought mine about a month ago... he is about 1 and a half inches, juvenile.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

This is why is he "peaceful" lol. More than likely that will go away (from mine and friends experience)

Worked for me:
Zebra danio
Angel fish
Black molly 

Things that got bullied:
Pleco
African dwarf frogs
Goldfish (i know now)
Guppy


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

Any of the danios or barbs are a great choice. Any faster moving upper water column dweller should work. Maybe some Psuedomugil Furcatus or Signatus even...


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditto what the other poster said about him being peaceful and a great personality because he's young/small. I had one that was GREAT when he was in the 3" range - loads of personality, peaceful as could be, etc. By the time he hit 4-5", he was a giant bully that harassed everything in the tank. He started out just chasing stuff that come close to his territory (didn't matter if it was cories or my big angelfish or the tetras or the pleco or the rams). Out of no where, the aggression really escalated to the point that he went looking for trouble even if nothing was near his cave. He killed off several cardinals, a large molly, and a GBR, then injured an angel pretty good in the days before I could cart him off to a fish store to trade in.

All that to say, I agree with the suggestion of barbs or zebra danios or the like - something tough that is fast and stays in the more middle/upper section of the tank. May not spare them getting harassed later on, but will hopefully be stuff that is tough enough to take it.


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very much in agreement with the others. Barbs would be a great choice, fish that can easily get out of the way should they invade the shark's space. Blue rams and corys probably are not the best tankmates for it once it begins to mature.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 27, 2012)

My red tail would bully both my Balas and all my tiger barbs. She left my various loaches and vampire Pleco alone though. She ended being 7" and i traded her along with the Balas


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Redtails are usually good candidates for keeping with mbuna, the notorious African Rift Lake cichlids. Both fish get big and crabby, and they sorta balance each other out.


----------

